# Water Chiller Wassertemp unter 0C möglich?



## PCGH_Willi (18. November 2016)

*Water Chiller Wassertemp unter 0C möglich?*

servus leute, 

Ich hab mit dem gedanken gespielt mir eventuell einen Chiller anzuschaffen. Die Frage ist jetzt: gibt es welche, die Wassertemperaturen um -10C schaffen (die haila schaffen ja nur maximal 4C) Da ich ja bereits durch normales "radiator aus dem fenster hängen" meine 0-(-5) Grad wasser temp hin bekomme im winter mit frostschutz finde ich das sonst nicht wirklich lohnenswert (ja isolation etc ist alles vorhanden  

oder gibt es vill wen der sowas baut hier im forum? wäre schön mal zu wissen suche was im bereich 600+w kälteleistung  

wäre cool wenn mir wer helfen könnte  

MfG: Willi


----------



## Duke711 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Water Chiller Wassertemp unter 0C möglich?*

Einfach den Thermoschalter abklemmen. Solltest aber dann wohl das größte Modell nehmen, nach deinen 600 W bestreben.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (19. November 2016)

*AW: Water Chiller Wassertemp unter 0C möglich?*

warscheinlich die 1500er die macht 760w glaube ich das würd mir reichen zumal ich meistens nur eine komponente kühlen will 

laut hailea hab ich dann aber einen garantieverlust bei dem preis will ich das nicht unbedingt riskieren :/


----------



## Nathenhale (21. November 2016)

*AW: Water Chiller Wassertemp unter 0C möglich?*

Frag mal den Supp von dennen das ist so nen Nischen Produkt die werden dir sicher eine gute Antwort geben.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (22. November 2016)

*AW: Water Chiller Wassertemp unter 0C möglich?*

naja ich weiß dass es möglich ist, das problem ist nur, dass bei einer modifikation des sensors die garantie flöten geht (laut der produktseite auf aquatuning)


----------



## Duke711 (23. November 2016)

*AW: Water Chiller Wassertemp unter 0C möglich?*

Für was willst Du das überhaupt? 
OC technisch bringen -10 °C nicht gerade so ein großen Vorteil gegenüber 20 °C, da sollte man dann schon Richtung -40 °C gehen. Wobei aber z.B.  sich eine Maxwell GPU unter Luft, mit Wasser auf jeden Fall, bis 1500 Mhz takten lässt und dass bei über 40 °C. Unter LN2 bei - 160 °C, vielleicht auch etwas weniger sind das "gerade" mal 2100 Mhz. In Relation von 35% OC zu 90% OC mit LN2.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (23. November 2016)

*AW: Water Chiller Wassertemp unter 0C möglich?*

ich benche eh eher ältere karten  naja je niedriger desto besser war eher so: minimum -10C  besser is immer besser 

das Problem ist halt bei ln2 und dice dass ich keine lust hab auf den stress mit nachkippen wenn ich mal ne entspannte benchsession machen will kann ich das mit dem chiller viel einfacher und "verschwende" kein ln2 oder dice  dafür ist mir das zu teuer... vor allem wenn sich so ne 1366 benchsession über 3-6 stunden zieht weil das board allein schon zum post ne minute braucht


----------



## Duke711 (23. November 2016)

*AW: Water Chiller Wassertemp unter 0C möglich?*

Dann nimm lieber jeweils ein On Die Verdampfer als ein Chiller, wenn das sowie so nur ein provisorisches Benchmark System ist. Es eigenen sich die alt bewährten "CPU Kompressoranlagen" für wenig Geld, z.B. 3x Einheiten mit je 250 - 300 W für 2x GPU und 1x CPU.
Eine Sockelanpassung ist dann nur erforderlich.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (23. November 2016)

*AW: Water Chiller Wassertemp unter 0C möglich?*

ne die kompressoren finde ich nicht besonders toll vor allem wenn ich ein komplettes system kühlen will ist mir ein chiller persönlich lieber  so viel günstiger sind die auch nicht wirklich


----------



## Superwip (25. November 2016)

*AW: Water Chiller Wassertemp unter 0C möglich?*

Der Vorteil einer Tieftemperatur-WaKü gegenüber einer KoKü ist das eine WaKü durch die Wärmekapazität des Kühlmittels Lastschwankungen abfedern kann. Außerdem fällt es so natürlich leichter mehrere Komponenten in den Kühlkreislauf einzubinden.

Wie schon an angedeutet wurde gehe ich übrigens davon aus das sich die 4°C als unteres Limit der mit Hailea Chillern erreichbaren Temperatur um ein lediglich durch das verbaute Thermostat bedingtes Limit handeln. Die Hailea Chiller kommen eben aus dem Aquarienbereich und dort sind niedrigere Wassertemperaturen als 4°C eigentlich nie erforderlich. Ein deutliches Unterschreiten dieser Temperaturgrenze sollte durch eine relativ einfache Modifikation machbar sein.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (25. November 2016)

*AW: Water Chiller Wassertemp unter 0C möglich?*

genau deshalb find ich sowas auch angenehmer  

alles klar evtl werd ich mal den support kontaktieren und da mal nachfragen sollte sich nichts mit einem custom chiller ergeben


----------



## derneuemann (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Water Chiller Wassertemp unter 0C möglich?*

Vor Jahren hat mal einer hier im Forum, oder im HwLuxx Forum mit einem Chiller, dem größten Halea bei Aquatuning, das Medium auf -56°C gekühlt und damit einen I7 2820 auf 5,6GHz bekommen...


----------



## micha34 (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Water Chiller Wassertemp unter 0C möglich?*



derneuemann schrieb:


> Vor Jahren hat mal einer hier im Forum, oder im HwLuxx Forum mit einem Chiller, dem größten Halea bei Aquatuning, das Medium auf -56°C gekühlt und damit einen I7 2820 auf 5,6GHz bekommen...


Ist das so?

Normalerweise vereist der Verdichter und geht kaputt wenn er erheblich unter dem normalen Temperaturbereich betrieben wird.
Bei -56°C müsste der wenigstens für -35°C spezifiziert gewesen sein.
Macht aber kein üblicher "Chiller".
Dazu müsste dieser erheblich modifiziert werden.

Ich habe mir ein Durchlaufkühler zum Umlaufkühler umgebaut.1PS.
Könnte aber nur ca. -10°C ohne Verdichtervereisung.Eisbank könnte man als Puffer nutzen.
Damit temperiere ich einen Fräskopf .auf 20°C. Ausgelegt ist der auf -2°C (Eisbank).

Mit meinem umgebauten "Bierkühler" wären max. -15°C drin wenn man beide Augen zudrückt und der Verdichter halten soll.
Die Dinger bekommt man öfters gebraucht recht billig.


----------



## derneuemann (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Water Chiller Wassertemp unter 0C möglich?*

Was der Herr damals alles umgebaut hat, am Chiller, weiß ich nicht mehr. Das ist 2012 gewesen, oder so. 

Ich persönlich würde mit einem Chiller auch immer nur knapp 7K unter die Raumtemperatur gehen. Das würde für mich reichen.


----------



## SKYNET-1 (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Water Chiller Wassertemp unter 0C möglich?*



Duke711 schrieb:


> Für was willst Du das überhaupt?
> OC technisch bringen -10 °C nicht gerade so ein großen Vorteil gegenüber 20 °C, da sollte man dann schon Richtung -40 °C gehen. Wobei aber z.B.  sich eine Maxwell GPU unter Luft, mit Wasser auf jeden Fall, bis 1500 Mhz takten lässt und dass bei über 40 °C. Unter LN2 bei - 160 °C, vielleicht auch etwas weniger sind das "gerade" mal 2100 Mhz. In Relation von 35% OC zu 90% OC mit LN2.




also, damals brachten mir -20°c. den weltrekord in 3dmark 2001... von daher würde ich nicht sagen das -10 nix bringen.


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (10. August 2018)

*AW: Water Chiller Wassertemp unter 0C möglich?*

kann man da nicht öl als kühlmedium nehmen? das kannste auch bei -10° flüssig betreiben


----------



## Plasmadampfer (16. August 2018)

*AW: Water Chiller Wassertemp unter 0C möglich?*

Hallo,

ich habe Erfahrungen mit Haake K10 Chiller. Das Ding kostet ca. 1500€ und macht -10 - 100 Grad Celsius. Pumpe braucht man dann auch nicht mehr. Ich habe die Dinger en Masse in Laboren installiert um Biologische Proben während dem High Throughput Screening zu kühlen. Das Ding macht was es soll und hat ein Bad unter dem Bedienteil. Bei Minusgraden wird man Glycol brauchen oder Motorex G4 oder so.

Das ist so ein Ding: Thermo Scientific HAAKE DC10-K10 3-liter - Boston Laboratory Equipment

Bei den Biotec Buden laufen die Chiller teils mit 4-8 + Grad Celsius im Hightroughput Screening, um aneorobe kalt liebende Kleinstlebewesen zu züchten oder zu untersuchen. Da nimmt man einfach deionisiertes Wasser aus einer ziemlich teuren Millipore Anlage um schließlich bis zu 1536 Proben auf einer Musikkasettengröße zu kühlen und auch zu bedampfen, dass die Viecher nicht verdursten.

Die Frage ist, wie Ihr das Kondenswasser von den Schläuchen und den Heatsinks wegbekommen wollt ? Wenn das nur ums Benchmarken geht, dann ist das kurzfristig mit Ventilatoren kein Problem. Strom weg, Kondensiertes Süsswasser in festem Aggregatzustand entfernen und die nächste Kiste an dem Chiller anschliessen und benchen.

Ich kenne Kältekalle für -186 Grad Gefriertruhen. Darin befinden sich dann 5 kaskadierte Verdichter mit 5 verschiedenen Kältegasen.

Bis gut -80 Grad  braucht man zwei kaskadierte Verdichter mit zwei verschiedenen Kältegasen, danach wirds dann richtig aufwändig.

Für Ottonormalgamer fährt man halt eine Chillertemperatur  Delta Teta zur Raumtemperatur 10-15 Grad weniger. Das ist dann schon nur mit sehr guter Belüftung im PC zu handeln das Kondenswasser...


----------



## Superwip (20. August 2018)

*AW: Water Chiller Wassertemp unter 0C möglich?*



proluckerdeluxe schrieb:


> kann man da nicht öl als kühlmedium nehmen? das kannste auch bei -10° flüssig betreiben



Als Kühlmittel eignet sich bei sehr tiefen Temperaturen wohl eher Glycol bzw. eine Mischung von Wasser und Glycol. Etwa 30% Glycol reichen aus um die Mischung bis unter -10°C flüssig zu halten.

Öl ist eher ungeeignet, die spezifische Wärmekapazität ist wesentlich schlechter als jene von Wasser und auch jene Öle die bei solchen Temperaturen noch flüssig sind sind dann jedenfalls relativ hochviskos und lassen sich nur schwer pumpen.

Alternativ zu Glycol kommt auch Ethanol bzw. eine Mischung von Wasser und Ethanol in Frage welche allerdings im Vergleich eher Nachteile hat; Ethanol greift etwa manche Kunststoffe, etwa Acrylglas chemisch an und neigt bei Raumtemperatur dazu recht schnell zu verdunsten.



> Die Frage ist, wie Ihr das Kondenswasser von den Schläuchen und den  Heatsinks wegbekommen wollt ? Wenn das nur ums Benchmarken geht, dann  ist das kurzfristig mit Ventilatoren kein Problem. Strom weg,  Kondensiertes Süsswasser in festem Aggregatzustand entfernen und die  nächste Kiste an dem Chiller anschliessen und benchen.



Das ist in der Tat ein recht großes Problem. An den Schläuchen kann man die Kondenswasserproblematik wohl noch durch Isolierungen eingrenzen aber an den Kühlkörpern und den Sockeln der Bauteile ist Isolierung kein praktikables Allheilmittel.

Am sinnvollsten könnte es sein das Gehäuse soweit wie möglich zu versiegeln und die Luft im Gehäuse so kalt und trocken wie möglich zu halten. Ist natürlich auch leichter gesagt als getan.


----------

